# Poor performance on first reboot

## Jon_Hanson

I got my Gentoo installation installed with little problem. However once I rebooted to boot my newly-built kernel for the first time I noticed very sluggish behavior. The system should not be sluggish as it is a dual Pentium 4 system that has hyperthreading (so Linux reports four CPUs as it should) running at 1.7 GHz with 512 MB of RAM. It's basically so sluggish that when I'm in menuconfig for the kernel selecting Help for a configuration option takes several seconds to display. I emerged just the vanilla kernel and didn't turn on any experimental or dangerous things. I've been through the configuration options several times looking for an option that might be on that is causing a problem but I can't really find any. At this point I only have the base Gentoo system installed. Nothing has been added on yet. I have the kernel compiled specifically for a Pentium 4 system. Does anyone have any suggestions as to what to check for that is causing the sluggish performance?

----------

## lx

'm your system looks fast enough,   :Wink:  . Think it's a miss configuration of your kernel, found this on google

http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/SMP-HOWTO-3.html

maybe it helps, sorry but I don't have multiple processors, damn I could only afford one.   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

